# Colonoscopy using hemoclips



## ENDOCODER (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a dr. that used a hemoclip s/p polypectomy site. There was no bleeding after removing the polyp, but hemoclip was placed to prevent the site from bleeding.I know if we caused bleeding we cannot bill, but can you use the control of bleeding cpt due to prevent the site from bleeding?


----------



## DGWILSON (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hemoclip*

No, he cannot bill for the hemoclip.


----------



## ENDOCODER (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the response


----------

